# St marys



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope that name doesnt bring up unmentionables....
I'll be going over next week. Where should I launch from usa??? Go up stream drift down stream???? Downrigger or jig???
Thanks
If you see me grab a homebrew! You'll know lol


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/detour-2020.691849/page-8


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

UPBeerguy said:


> Hope that name doesnt bring up unmentionables....
> I'll be going over next week. Where should I launch from usa??? Go up stream drift down stream???? Downrigger or jig???
> Thanks
> If you see me grab a homebrew! You'll know lol


Very familiar with the area, been fishing the St. Marys for many years. With this pandemic going on you can't visit Canada, so launching in the US is your only option. Launch at Auni-Osborn for the lower river or the launch at the bridge for the upper.
I almost always fish on the Canadian side but that's not an option with all this stuff going on. I hear you can hook up again on the wall at the power plant. I've seen pictures of successful catches of Atlantics and whitefish drifting a wax worm on a mymph jig at the wall.
My Canadian friends tell me with the pandemic restrictions going on you cannot troll into Canadian waters and vise versa for Canadian fishers. The Canadians have tighter Covid quarantine requirements than in the US.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Is someone deleting my posts or am I not entering them properly? If they are being deleted, please tell my why. Lets discuss in a PM.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Rapids is terrible fishing right now. At least the bottom end. So much rock snot coming down through there it’s unfishable. So don’t think your missing out on anything there.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Zorba said:


> Rapids is terrible fishing right now. At least the bottom end. So much rock snot coming down through there it’s unfishable. So don’t think your missing out on anything there.


Damn, the rock snot is back, not good for keeping your line clean. How many coffers open? In the past, even with most coffers open, the inside berm was fishable but it has become combat fishing. Haven't walked the rapids in years, mostly troll and shore fish.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Is the park open by the power plant yet?

I'm wanting to cast from shore for Atlantic's and this is the only place I know of. 

It's been too long since I've hooked an Atlantic.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Park is closed and major construction going on there, not sure what they are building but definitely have footings going in and fenced off from any access. 

Rotary Park by Clydes drive in is open and you can cast there. Ie caught a couple of Atlantics there last year


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

hypox said:


> Is the park open by the power plant yet?
> 
> I'm wanting to cast from shore for Atlantic's and this is the only place I know of.
> 
> It's been too long since I've hooked an Atlantic.


Been closed for a few years now. I believe they are building the aquatics research facility there. I'm thinking the rail is gone forever.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Gordon Casey said:


> Been closed for a few years now. I believe they are building the aquatics research facility there. I'm thinking the rail is gone forever.


The silver lining is that it is now one less place for the snaggers to jerk in salmon, rip the eggs out, and leave them on the grass. FM


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Forest Meister said:


> The silver lining is that it is now one less place for the snaggers to jerk in salmon, rip the eggs out, and leave them on the grass. FM


Very true. You had to swat them back like skeeters to have some room casting. It still was a great place.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Itza helluva great river-lake. Can’t wait till my next visit.


----------

